# Heavy Period(s) after D and C?



## erinl1972 (Feb 13, 2004)

I am not sure if this is the right spot to post this but...

I had a D and C about 30 days ago. I had to go the ER during the week following b/c of EXTEREMELY heavy bleeding and cramping but nothing was found amiss. Just got my period on Friday. It's much heavier than my previous periods had been. Anyone else have this and if so, might it go away next time? It's not as heavy as my miscarriage was (miscarriage was incomplete so had to have the D and C) but just a lot of heavier than my normal period. Thanks for any insights!

Erin


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

My first af after my D&C was 15 days long and the first 5 I was using the big ol' pads. It lightened up on day 7 like a regular AF but still 2 weeks sucked







: Then following month was regular for me


----------



## KnittingMama (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, I had a D/c many years ago, and if I remember correctly, the first afterwards was a little strange, with heavier bleeding and a much longer length. Almost like my body was getting itself back to normal.


----------

